
Elisabeth Kübler-Ross: The rise and fall of the five stages of grief - asplake
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-53267505
======
techntoke
All you need to perform unethical human experiments is a psychologist to say
it is okay.

------
Gatsky
This is the typical pop-sci cycle, and it happens over and over again. Someone
neatly packages and oversimplifies a concept (power posing, the importance of
sleep, even thinking fast & slow), which is swallowed whole and heralded as a
wonderful insight by the general public, bringing the individual fame and
fortune. The concept is then dismantled over time and found to be at best,
'difficult to replicate', and at worse, just made up.

~~~
jstgord
Reading this comment, it felt like you were describing the education system.

I'm waiting for someone to write a best-seller on the "Heat Theory of
Education" [ Knowledge, in a given domain, flows from a knowledge-hot person
to a knowledge-cool person, proportional to the differential, with some things
between them acting as insulator or a conductor ]

It would be a nice bulwark against the pervasive meme that 'teaching is
domain-less' aka "if you know how to teach you can teach anything"

~~~
enkid
I've been studying teaching a lot lately, and one of the things all of the
books say is that mastery of the material is required but not sufficient to be
a good teacher. The other skills, which basically come down to organization
and emotional intelligence seem to be universal. In other words teaching as a
skill is domainless but being a good teacher requires subject mastery.

------
vmurthy
tl;dr Article mentions a longitudinal study of this theory but the study was
criticised for selective data. Article mentions that Ms Kubler-Ross started
researching spirit media and the likes which would have contributed to her
decline. Nowhere is it clear that the theory itself is flawed or "fallen".

Can someone chime in here please?

------
klodolph
We need to talk about k8s -
[https://twitter.com/lunasorcery/status/1278984875190689798](https://twitter.com/lunasorcery/status/1278984875190689798)

(Just watch it, it’s short)

~~~
dang
Did you mean to put this in a different thread?

~~~
perfmode
watch the video. you won’t be disappointed. :)

~~~
dang
Ah. In that case,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohrjV8hBmC0#t=13](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohrjV8hBmC0#t=13).

~~~
baxtr
So, now that's interesting. In this video, the third stage is "fear", whereas
in the "standard model" it's "depression"... It's similar, but it's not the
same.

------
blankusername
Obligatory Robot Chicken:
[https://youtu.be/6IHhAKnCtKc](https://youtu.be/6IHhAKnCtKc)

------
emerged
I'm left wondering wtf was the point of this article. It was a rich tapestry
of emotions reading it, and to be fair many of them were positive.

